# Help me pick a middle name for Gabriella!



## RubyRainbows

Which do you like best?

Feel free to not only vote in the poll but also offer thoughts, opinions, honest feedback.... even other suggestions!

All help appreciated! :flower:


----------



## staralfur

Since it's such a long name I would avoid the longer middle names as it risks becoming a bit of a mouthful. I also don't think the double -a endings flow as well (like in Gabriella Sophia). 

I would go with Ivy (one of my favourite names), Rose, or Joy.


----------



## Buffyx

I agree with pp about using a short middle name. 

I voted for Joy, but also like Rose.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I really like Rose Violet and Luna. I think Joy sounds the best with it but most of them go :)


----------



## LoraLoo

I like joy x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I voted Rose.. Next fav would be Ivy, then Joy.. I'd also go with a shorter middle name I was reading them out loud and some were a mouthful!


----------



## RubyRainbows

My OH likes Gabriella Sophia the best. I think this one is beautiful, but wonder if it's slightly boring bc Sophia is a Top 5 name (in the US anyhow).

I love the sound of Gabriella Rose. But I worry that Rose is a very common "filler" middle name... like the middle name Ann or Marie was for babies in my generation.

Gabriella Joy is pretty -- But I worked with a weird lady named Joy and worry all my coworkers would associate the name with her.

I like Gabriella Luna -- it's pretty and unique -- but then I wonder if Luna is a common pet name (seems to be).

This is my problem -- I love all these choices but then I overthink each one!!

I want a unique name -- but then I'm never actually brave enough to pick one!

I love Gabriella Ivy -- Not sure if the initials GIC are very appealing, though.

I love Gabriella Violet -- But when I say it... it sort of sounds like "violent" in my head. UGH.

My two fav names are..... Gabriella and Kiara.... I know if I combined them to make: Gabriella Kiara.... everyone would say it's "a mouthful."

So tricky to choose just the right name!!!


----------



## pippi_89

I have to say I agree with pp, the double 'a' ending (Gabriella Sophia/Luna/Alaina/Kiara) doesn't sound right. You're not alone with the overthinking every name though lol I'm awful! I'm still not 100% now, even though it's my favourite and we've agreed on it.

Rose - I know what you mean. I sort of felt the same when we discussed using it but it's a family name for OH so it grew on me. It's pretty and feminine, and it does flow well with Gabriella

Joy - I'm not a big fan personally. It's a bit dated imho but it does flow well. I wouldn't be too bothered about co-workers' opinions though. How close will they be with your child? How many of them will you still even know in 5/10 years?

Luna - I love the name and I wouldn't associate it with pets at all but I don't feel it works with Gabriella. Too many 'l's and 'a's.

Ivy - Lovely. It's classic yet not overused. It was on my mn list this time but OH said no :(. Initials wouldn't really bother me personally, unless they spelled out something embarassing. (I was in school with a Steven Thomas Davies. High school was fun for him :dohh: :haha:) How often do they really get used?

Violet - Same as Ivy, it's traditional yet not common. I like it. I think it's my favourite. It wouldn't make me think 'violent' at all but if it's a negative association for you(however random!) I would probably stay away from it.


----------

